# Richtig springen, Tipps und Co.



## Deleted 224116 (6. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab schon die Suchfunktion bemüht aber konnte keine halbwegs aktuellen Themen finden, die sich damit befassen.

Und zwar versuch ich mich bei meinen üblichen Touren auf bekanntem Terrain ab und zu an kleineren Sprüngen. Vielleicht fällt es auch unter die Kategorie Bunny Hops, keine ahnung. So genau kenne ich mich nicht aus. Fahre jetzt seit nem knappen Jahr (seit Sommer '11).
Erst HT, jetzt Fully.

Wenn die Wurzel, der Stein oder was auch immer groß genug ist, kommen da schon ein paar Zentimeter an Sprung zusammen, jedenfalls fühlt es sich so an.
Allerdings bin ich schon tierisch nervös. Wir haben hier im örtlichen Wald auch so eine Art Mini Bikepark, quasi halb Naturwald, halb von irgendwelchen Leuten zusammengebaut.
Dort gibt es 2-3 kleinere Rampen, vll. 30cm hoch oder etwas mehr.

Schätze wenn man da normal drüber fährt, ist man vielleicht 2-3 Sekunden in der Luft, wenn überhaupt.
Trotzdem fehlen mir die Eier da drüber zu fahren. Im entscheidenden Moment fahr ich lieber außen vorbei.



Mich würde mal interessieren, was ihr tut um da einfach drüberzubrettern. Gehirn ausschalten, nicht soviel nachdenken.... Nervosität ablegen, leichter gesagt als getan.
Bin halt noch nicht so erfahren. Also S1-S2 Trails fahre ich mittlerweile schon zügig hin und her, aber bei Sprüngen ist mehr als Bunny Hop-ähnliche Verkrampfungen nicht drin.

Freue mich über Tipps und Anregungen, ob man anfangs lieber schnell oder langsam drüber fahren sollte, wie man sich beim landen verhält und was man generell tun kann, um Nervosität abzulegen wenn man auf so eine Rampe zufährt.

Falls es hilfreich ist:
Mein Fully hat 150mm vorne und hinten
Ich fahre Fat Albert Reifen
und ich hab Knie und Ellbogen Protektoren

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Wassertrinker (6. Juni 2012)

Wie du schon selbst sagst kann man viele gute Tipps geben, aber die umzusetzen ist leichter gesagt als getan. Am Ende liegt es an dir. 

Am besten steigerst du dich nur langsam. Nicht direkt 30 cm Rampen springen, sondern mit dem hohen Bordstein anfangen und langsam steigern. 

Zudem müssen meiner Meinung nach die Randbedingungen stimmen. Eine 30 cm Rampe sieht gefährlicher aus, wenn sie mittem im Wald ohne Auslaufzone und auf rutschigem Untergrund stehen. 
Sich dir etwas auf einer Wiese oder auf der Straße. 

Oder such dir einen Grashang, dessen Neigung sich plötzlich ändert. Fährst du schneller über diese Kante fliegst du weiter. 

Endeffekts wirst du merken, dass es danach ganz einfach war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 224116 (6. Juni 2012)

Danke warscheinlich hast du Recht, dass Bordsteinkanten erstmal ganz gut zum üben sind.
Gibt ja welche die sind 20cm hoch...


----------



## Pleitegeier (6. Juni 2012)

Du hast hoffentlich auch nen Helm 

Hilfreiche Threads gibt es hier bestimmt genug, aber dennoch

Tipp: Besorg Dir die 'Besser biken' DVDs, dort werden viele Basics erklärt. Auch wenn der Titel nen bisschen doof klingt und vermutlich auch von vielen belächelt wird.

Dein grösstes Problem ist offensichtlich die Angst und es ist schwer sie dir zu nehmen. Was soll passieren? Im schlimmsten Fall stürzt Du, auf dem typischen Hometrail meist auf weichem Waldboden. Mach dich locker, denk nicht zuviel nach, such dir nen Kicker, dessen Landung auch Gefälle ist, so dass Du nicht hart ins Flat knallst...besser auch ne Landezone ohne Bäume in unmittelbarer Nähe, für alle Fälle.
Wie auch bei anderen Sportarten, fixier dein Ziel, den Trail, NICHT mögliche Hindernisse, dann ist es eigentlich nen Selbstläufer. Nen Bunnyhop muss auch nicht zwingend sein, gerade nicht bei so kleinen Kickern, Spass macht es dennoch. Wenn du Bunnyhops über Wurzeln ziehst, dann nimmst du auch problemlos solche Kicker mit, versprochen 
Geschwindigkeit...zuuu langsam ist auf jeden Fall nen Nachteil, zu schnell je nach Trail auch. Du fliegst weiter und wenn dem Kicker nen Anlieger folgt, könnte es ggf. knapp werden.

Einfach drüber. Kein Ding, wirste schon sehen!

EDIT: Hab nicht mitbekommen, dass zwischendurch jemand geantwortet hat. So ist, wenn man posten möchte, aber dann in die Pause geht


----------



## Deleted 224116 (6. Juni 2012)

Pleitegeier schrieb:


> Du hast hoffentlich auch nen Helm



Jepp, ich bin einfach mal davon ausgegangen dass das normal ist. 

Danke für die Tipps, ich schätze beim nächsten Mal nehm ich einfach mal den Mut zusammen und fahre drüber.

Mindestens eine von den Rampen (oder "Kickern") hat allerdings so eine knappe Auslaufzone, dass man nach der Landung selbst mit Vollbremsung in eine schulterhohe Holzbegrenzung reinfährt. Da hab ich schon Probleme wenn ich normal runterfahre rechtzeitig zum stehen zu kommen 

Trotz Protektoren hat man halt manchmal Sorge dass man sich doch was bricht bei solchen Aktionen. Sind halt auch überall Steine und Wurzeln am Boden.


----------



## duke83 (6. Juni 2012)

schön zu sehen das nicht nur ich mit der mentalen Hürde zu tun hab ^^


----------



## Marc B (7. Juni 2012)

Wichtig ist wirklich, dass du ERST das Fundament aufbaust - sprich: Fahrtechnik-Basics wie Balance, Kurven, Sprungtechnik etc. - und DANN mit die Mutproben in dem Mini-Bikepark angehst. Viele wollen zu viel auf einmal und überfordern sich selber, was zu verkrampfter Haltung auf dem Bike führen kann & schnell in Stürzen resultiert.

Zum Sprung-Thema hier zwei IBC-Video dazu:


P.S.: Lass dich mal filmen beim Springen u. lad das hier hoch, dann können wir dir Feedback geben


----------



## duke83 (7. Juni 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Viele wollen zu viel auf einmal und überfordern sich selber, was zu verkrampfter Haltung auf dem Bike führen kann & schnell in Stürzen resultiert.



kann ich bestätigen...hat bei mir in ner ACG-Sprengung geendet...und das blockiert jetzt im Kopf...aber so allmählig geht's, dank der kleinen Sprünge auf m Hometrail an denen man sich schön rantasten kann, voran


----------



## Deleted 224116 (7. Juni 2012)

Danke für die Videos, werde mich daran orientieren soweit das möglich ist. 

An den Basics gibts für mich noch genug zu üben, das meiste beherrsche ich nicht


----------



## Philipp931 (7. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht auch einfach mal an den Rampen anhalten und sie ohne Fahrrad erkunden.
Hilft mir meistens, wenn ich weiß wo genau ich abhebe und wo ich vermutlich lande.


----------



## RADGEBER_xy (8. Juni 2012)

Vor allem würde ich dir raten keine Stunts im Wald alleine auszuprobieren. Hier übers Forum findest du sicher Leute mit denen du fahren und üben kannst. 

Einfach drauf los ist SCHWACHSINN!!!

Wenn du dich bei einem "kleinen" Kicker vertust, kann das große Nachwirkungen haben und dann liegst du wohlmöglich allein im Wald rum. Mit anderen Erfahreneren Leuten zu Biken bringt viel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danj (9. Juni 2012)

Auch ich sag Danke für die Videos. Find ich ziemlich nützlich. Mein Problem besteht nicht der Absprung selbst, ich kann eher die richtige Geschwindigkeit nicht einschätzen. Manchmal zu schnell das es mich beim landen wieder raushebelt aus dem Bike oder zu langsam das ich beim landen über den Lenker flieg weil das Vorderrad als erstes aufkommt.


----------



## marten-spaten (9. Juni 2012)

Langsam rantasten. Erstmal genau überlegen was Deine Schwächen sind. Dann suchst Du Dir was vergleichbares was sich sicher trainieren läßt.
Basistechnik Bunnyhop und normales Abspringen trainieren. 
Tutoriale gibts ohne Ende.
Trainingspartner suchen.Geeignetes Gelände ebenfalls.
--------> Sattel runter!!!


----------



## MitchMG (11. Juni 2012)

Wie alt bist Du denn ? Nur mal Interessehalber um zu sehen, ob noch Zeit zum Üben ist, oder man  irgendwie vorsichtig sein muß, weil schon alt und gebrechlich ;-)

Ich finde 10cm schon recht niedrig und 30cm eher als Anfängersprung.
Und ein 150mm Bike schluckt schon sehr viel und verzeiht viele Fehler. Also da darf man auch schon mal doof aufkommen.

Aber der Reihe nach.
Ich finde wichtig ist es Gefühl fürs Bike zu bekommen und zu wissen was es macht. Auch was es macht im Zusammenspiel mit  meinen Bewegunge auf dem Bike.
Bei 10cm kann ich mit entsprechendem Körpereinsatz den Sprung ganz wegschlucken oder halt auch springen. Je nachdem was ich will, was schneller ist.
Das nächste ist wie Du springst und aufkommst. Mit dem Vorderrad zuerst solltest Du   nie aufkommen. Das wirft schnell ab. Heißt aber nicht unbedingt zu langsam sondern eher nicht genug am Lenker gezogen oder Gewicht verlagert.
Je nach Landung kannst Du es vorne sicher etwas abkippen lassen, damit du sauber und gerade aufkommst, aber wie gesagt Vorderrad zuerst aufkommen ist meist nicht so toll.

Versuch doch mal "Sprünge" so zu fahren, dass Du sie überrollst. Garnicht Springen sondern nur schnell überrollen. Dann etwas am Vorderrad zu ziehen und dadurch  die "Sprunghöhe" zu kontrollieren und  ein Gefühl für das Verhalten des Bikes zu bekommen.
Wenn Du merkst wie sich das Rad verhält und das es ja fast  nur so ist wie schnelles überfahren des Sprunges kann man sich steigern.
Entweder in Tempo und Sprunghöhe oder  gesamten Höhe des Sprungs.

Ich habe selber Probleme mit Doubles und Gaps. Würde ich bis jetzt nie springen. Einen Table kann ich springen, da passiert auch nichts wenn man zu kurz kommt. Aber Double tut direkt Aua wenn man zu kurz springt.

Was bei sowas aber auch sehr gut hilft, sich von jemanden  ziehen lassen.
Du kannst die Linie und das Tempo einfach an den Vordermann anpassen. Aussedem wirst Du eben gezogen und  fährst einfach mit, ohne Angst vor dem Sprung zu haben ud vorher  ab zu bremsen.
Schlimmstenfalls stürzt Du. Jeder stürzt  ein paar mal am Tag. Zumindest wenn man FR oder DH  fährt. 
Man eben nur schauen, das es nicht gerade an eienr kritischen Stelle ist. 5mtr. Stufe mit Steinfeld oder so.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (11. Juni 2012)

Hi,

also um deine Fragen zu beantworten, ich bin 27 und fahre seit 2011 richtig Mountainbike.
Also nicht lange und ich bin auch nicht sonderlich erfahren.
Trotzdem hab ich in der kurzen Zeit sehr viel gelernt. (nach meiner Auffassung )

Versuche mich momentan am Bunnyhop und daran, das Springen und Balance generell zu üben.
Also ich fahre jetzt öfter einfach mal auf unbelebte Straßen und übe den Trackstand (?) also das Stehen auf dem Bike (mit und ohne "Stehhilfe").... das ist schon nicht einfach, aber ich komme voran 

Bunnyhop mache ich auch auf grader Asphaltfläche wo mir kaum leute entgegenkommen.
Bisher kriege ich aber das Hinterrad einfach nicht hoch. Es liegt 99%ig an der Technik. Allerdings hab ich mir die Videos nochmal angeschaut und besonders die High Speed Slow Motion sieht ja sehr artistisch aus und etwas aggressiver als die anderen Videos.
Dafür sieht man aber sehr gut, wie es sein müsste mit dem Hüfte nach vorn schieben. Werde das als nächstes Mal probieren.

Ich glaube bei mir könnte es auch an der Kraft bzw. der Schnellkraft liegen! Ich bin nicht der muskulöse Typ und reiße mit aller Kraft am Lenker, um ihn so ca. 20-30cm hochzubekommen.
Manchmal geht es leichter, manchmal schwerer... scheint alles eine Frage der Technik zu sein


----------



## marten-spaten (11. Juni 2012)

Dieser Thread hat viele nützliche praktische Tips

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=584041he


----------



## MitchMG (11. Juni 2012)

Also ich glaube nicht das es an der Kraft liegt. Beim ziehen am Lenker ist es glaube ich eher der Kopf. 
Ich könnte den Lenker verbiegen, aber bekomme den nicht zum Wheelie gezogen. Kraft würde bestimmt reichen, aber es ist eher ne Blockade weil man Angst hat   irgendwohin zu fallen/kippen.

Deshalb auch die Frage nach dem Alter. Bist du 14 und fragst, dann würd eich sagen gib ihm und leg dich ein paar mal ordentlich hin. Entweder haste Spaß dran und machst weiter oder es ist nichts für dich. Mit zunehmenden Alter wird man gebrechlicher...... und eben auch vorsichtiger.

Klar  legt man sich auch bei nem 10cm Sprung hin wenn man wie ein nasser Sack auf dem Fahrrad sitzt.  Aber irgendwann spürt man wie sich das Fahrrad fährt, wie es sich  bei bestimmten Körpereinsatz bewegt. 
Und dann ist es nur ne Sache des Kopfes bis der Sprung von 10cm, auf 30cm, auf 60cm und 150cm wächst.

Bekomm Gefühl fürs Rad und trau dich was. Stürze gehören dazu. Das kannst Du nicht verhindern. Wird  kommen. Entweder machst Du weiter  oder bekommst Angst.
Hast Du  ein wenig gefühl für das Rad bekommen und merkst wie es sich verhält, lass dich von Leuten mitziehen.
Und probier eben Strecken aus, wo Du je nach Körpereinsatz springst oder nur drüber fährst.
4X Strecken sind  zwar sicherlich etwas extrem fürs trainieren aber an sowas in der Art denke ich.
Aktiv springt man da richtig weit und hoch, schluckt man die Wellen  fährt man fast nur drüber.
Da könntest Du dann selbst bestimmen wie es  aussehen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 224116 (11. Juni 2012)

Den Bunnyhop Thread lese ich nebenbei, danke!

Das mit der Angst ist so eine Sache. Öfter hat man solche Situationen, wobei Angst vielleicht dann auch das falsche Wort ist - Hemmung triffts eher!

Und meist überwinde ich die dann. Beim Bunnyhop hoffe ichs auch


----------



## MitchMG (11. Juni 2012)

ja, als Kind weißt du nicht wie weh das tut und wie fies so ne Verletzung aussehen kann. 
Hast du das schon ein paar mal erlebt und bei youtube gesehen überlegst du dir es zweimal.......

Der Bunny Hop hilft in dem Zusammenhang ja auch nur wenn Du irgendwo angeflogen kommst und über nen Baumstamm willst oder über nen Bordstein. Da lupfst Dud as Rad dann eben schnell rüber.
Ich finde nicht das diese Technik soviel mit aktivem und hohen/weiten Springen zu tun hat.
Das geht dann doch eher von selbst oder mit viel mehr Priorität auf dem am Lenker ziehen.


----------



## slidedown (11. Juni 2012)

Also meiner Meinung nach geht nichts über mit besseren Fahrern zusammen fahren. Wenn Du mit Leuten unterwegs bist, die besser sind als Du, lernst Du einfach am allerschnellsten. Schau Ihnen einfach zu, wie sie's machen und frag sie, was sie genau machen: ob und wieviel sie am Lenker ziehen, wie schnell man sein muss. Auch einfach mal jemandem hinter her fahren für nen Geschwindigkeitscheck. Musst ja nicht gleich drüber springen, aber dann weißt Du zumindest, wie schnell Du ungefähr sein solltest (vor allem bei Doubles). Ausserdem können einen die Anderen auch ein bischen pushen, im positiven Sinne. Es ist, bei mir zumindestens, auch immer eine Kopfsache. Ich bin mir eigentlich meistens ziemlich sicher, dass ich den Sprung schaffe, aber der Kopf ist dann doch dagegen. Und bevor ich im Kopf nicht zu 90 oder sogar 95% sicher bin, dass es klappt, mach ich's auch nicht. Auf manche Sprünge bin ich bestimmt 20 mal drauf zu gefahren und hab dann doch noch gebremst. Wobei ich nicht 20 mal hintereinander drauf zu gefahren bin. Sowas kann sich bei mir schon mal ne Woche hinziehen. Aber irgendwann, beim 21ten mal oder so, denk ich dann, schei$$ drauf, und das hat bisher immer geklappt, weil ich dann so richtig relaxed und unverkrampft war.
Am besten ist echt mit anderen und vor allem bessern Leuten zu fahren. Schneller kann man's nicht lernen.


----------



## Kapottmacha (14. Juni 2012)

Hi!!
Da ich nun alle Beiträge gelesen hab kann ich sagen: Jeder hat mit den Sachen die er schreibt recht!!  Jetzt möchte ich meinen Senf auch dazu geben weil ich das Gefühl kenne mit den Sprüngen & der Technik & allem anderen Übel 

Fahre seit 2009 regelmässig MTB, am Anfang nur Touren mit meinem Hardtail.Das wurde mir dann nach nicht ganz nem Jahr zu Langweilig.Hab mir dann auch die "Besser Biken" DVD s gekauft und muss sagen mir haben sie sehr viel gebracht!!!! Hab dann angefangen die Balance , BunnyHop halt Fahrtechnik zu üben.Das hab ich meistens gemacht wenn ich mit dem Hund spazieren war.Dann iwan kamen die ersten "Sprünge" über Wurzeln,Steine,Baumstämme.Alles noch mit meinem HT,fahre erst seit August letzen Jahres nen Fully.
Dann hab ich angefangen meine 1ste Rampe zu bauen um Sprünge zu üben.Aus meiner Erfahrung & bauerei von Rampen+Sprüngen im Wald muss ich sagen  das flache Winkel am Anfang viel besser sind zum Üben.Hab mir zur Faustregel  gemacht Sprunghöhex3 ist die Auffahrts-Anfahrtslänge.Der Winkel sollte nicht steiler als 22 Grad sein.Bau dir ne Rampe aus Holz( auf einen von meinen Fotos steht eine im Hintergrund) & übe da dran.Die muss nicht toll aussehen sondern soll ihren Zweck erfüllen.Rampe mit flachem Winkel weite Sprünge, steiler Winkel hohe Sprünge.  
Mein Tipp: Schau dir deinen Sprung erstmal an, inspiziere ihn.Versuch dir im Kopf vorzustellen wie du ihn nimmst.Dann fahr drauf zu um dein Timing zu üben, auch sollte die Geschwindigkeit nicht zu langsam sein.Fahr so lange am Sprung vorbei bis du dann den Mut hast zu springen.Stürzen wirst du früher oder später sowieso .Mach dich kurz vor der Rampe klein,Kurz vorm Absprung streckst Du die Arme & bewegst dein Körperschwerpunkt etwas nach hinten bzw du schiebst das Rad unter dir durch nach vorn.Am  Anfang kann es ruhig etwas mehr nach hinten  sein um das Geühl dafür zu bekommen.Besser kann ich es leider nicht erklären.Man muss es halt üben,üben ,üben

mfg


----------



## MitchMG (14. Juni 2012)

Junge, das war aber haarig mit dem Sprung in der Mitte des Videos......
Das Vorderrad war recht hoch und das Hinterrad kaum vom Boden weg. Und Du bist was zu Seite gekippt, so das fast das Vorderrad weggeschlagen ist, oder ?

Oder täuscht das ??


----------



## Scili (21. Juni 2012)

Bin zwar nicht gerade n guter Springer, aber fahre schon ziemlich lange und hab so meine Erfahrungen gesammelt.

Ich hab hier noch nichts zu den EInstellungen am Bike gelesen.

Fang, wie oben schon beschrieben, erst mit flachen Sprüngen an. Die können auch ruhig 30 cm haben an der höchsten Stelle. Es kommt alles auf die Landezone an.
Wenn Du selbst was baust, dann achte drauf, dass die Landezone abschüssig ist. So wird die Energie in Vortrieb umgewandelt und die Landung ist sanft, gelenkschonend und natürlich Bikeschonend.

Vorsicht bei Kickern! Eigentlich ist dafür ein Hardtail viel besser geeignet.
Wenn ich mich mal in brenzlige Situationen gebracht habe, dann weil die Rampe zu steil war.
Ein Fully ist für Kicker mit Vorsicht zu geniessen.
Man kann sein Fully aber fürs Springen ein wenig präparieren.
Das Problem: Der Hinterbau federt ein, wenn Du über nen Kicker fährst und wippt wieder aus, wenn Du abspringst. Das ist ungünstig, da Du dann nach vorne über kippst.
Du kannst dem entgegenwirken, indem Du an Deinem hinteren Dämpfer etwas weniger Rebound einstellst. (Das kannst Du dann bevor Du springst selbst testen, indem Du das Bike einfedern lässt und schaust, wie es wieder ausfedert.
Umso langsamer der Hinterbau wieder ausfedert (also nicht wie ne Feder rausschnackt, sondern eher gedämpft wieder langsam ausfedert), umso besser.


----------



## tmf_superhero (21. Juni 2012)

Ein anderer guter Tipp für den Rebound.

Heb dein Hinterrad hoch und laß es fallen. Wenn du zuviel Rebound hast, springt das Hinterrad 2-3 mal leicht nach oben zurück. Die richtige Reboundstufe hast du, indem das Hinterrad nach dem runterfallen nicht wieder hochspringt sondern platt auf dem Boden "liegen bleibt".


----------



## kandyman (21. Juni 2012)

Meine Meinung: Wenn du keinen Bunnyhop kannst - und zwar zumindest bei hoher Geschwindigkeit mit 100% Treffsicherheit über zB eine PET-Flasche oder einen Bordstein hinauf - solltest du nicht über Kicker springen (im Gegensatz zu einfach drüber fahren und dahinter runterfallen).

Die Bewegungsabläufe bei Absprung und Landung sind genau gleich, und den Bunnyhop kannst du viel "sicherer" Trainieren.

Rebound etc. ist erstmal egal, mit 1 oder 2 Klicks rettest du auch keine verhunzte Landung.


----------



## MitchMG (21. Juni 2012)

Wenn dich die Federung aus dem Sattel haut dann ist entweder was vollkommen flasch mit dem rad oder du hast den Sprung versaut.
Eine Federung kann die vor vielen Sachen retten, aber sollte dich nicht raushauen. Auch bei nehm Kicker mußt/sollst du am lenker ziehen. 
Wenn du das richtig machst, dann sollte auch nicht das Hinterrad hoch kommen.
Es gibt ja auch diverse Möglichkeiten über sowas zu kommen.
Muß ich hoch und weit springen, da  es evtl. ein langer Double ist.
Oder lieber um Tempo zu machen den Sprung mit den Armen/Beinen ausgleichen und fast nur drüber rollen mit hohem Tempo ?

Kondition ist auch wichtig. Bist du nach ner Tour kaputt, dann klappt kein Sprung.
Hast du richtig Kondition dann kannst auch nen sauberen Sprung machen.

Ich glaube vor allen Dingen, dass es ne Kopfsache ist. Bei vielen sachen denke ich wenn du da runter fällst....... das fahre ich nicht. Obwohl die Drops oder so nicht so hoch sie wie andere die ich kenne und locker fahre. Nur weil sie Neu sind, komisch aussehen, in ner Kurve oder Hang liegen.
Selbe mit Sprüngen. Ich kann sicher nen Lenker verbiegen wenn ich mir Mühe gebe. Bekomme aber das Vorderrad nicht hoch.
Klar das dann auch die Sprünge besch.....eiden gehen, wenn man vorne nicht dran zieht.
Aber das ist auch nur ne Kopfsache und Angste das man direkt qaus dem Stand nen Backflip macht wenn man wie ein Verrückter dran zieht.
Ist es aber mit genug Tempo auf einem trail dann klappt es meist, weil man das automatisch macht und nicht dran denkt.


----------



## hurby97 (22. Juni 2012)

> Meine Meinung: Wenn du keinen Bunnyhop kannst - und zwar zumindest bei  hoher Geschwindigkeit mit 100% Treffsicherheit über zB eine PET-Flasche  oder einen Bordstein hinauf - solltest du nicht über Kicker springen



das stimmt nicht ganz. ich fahr jetz schon seit ein paar jahren downhill, anfangs auch mit hardtail und den bunnyhop konnte ich lange zeit auch nicht! trotzdem bin ich die kicker auf den hometrails gesprungen. aber mit dem bunnyhop anzufangen ist keine schlechte idee, da die bewegungsabläufe sich wie gesagt eig. nicht unterscheiden.

lg & ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 224116 (22. Juni 2012)

Ich übe die letzten tage fleissig den Bunnyhop, mittlerweile hab ich beide Techniken (Vorderrad, Hinterrad) drauf, nun muss ich nur noch beides gleichzeitig schaffen.
Einen Mini Bunny Hop hatte ich heute glaub ich schon, aber war wirklich nur minimal vom Boden abgehoben mit beiden Rädern.
Immerhin, die Technik ist klar, nun muss ich nur noch mehr Routine reinkriegen.

Danke für alle Tips


----------



## mudskipper (1. Juli 2012)

Schmerz ist vergänglich und Frauen lieben Narben!


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (1. Juli 2012)

Ich nutze auf unseren Trails fast jede Wurzelkante um mich "einzuspringen". 
Hier kannst Du auch wunderbar den Unterschied sehen, ob Du nen Bunny Hop machst oder nen einfachen Hop! 

Versuche auch mal das Rad richtig mit Armen und Beinen hochzuziehen. Gibt wieder ein anderes Sprunggefühl.

Das wichtigste ist sicher üben üben üben. Je öfter Du die gleichen Sprungkanten nimmst desto routinierter wird das ganze irgendwann. Und Du denkst Dir "mann wie hatte ich am Anfang Probleme damit". Und jetzt gehts locker flockig drüber.

Sich selbst auch nicht überfordern! Stetes Wasser höhlt den Stein.

Gruß


----------



## Steveee (1. Juli 2012)

Hi, bei dem am anfang geposteten video wird um beim springen den halt auf den pedalen nicht zu verlieren empfohlen die "fusssohle aktiv gegen die pedale zu druecken".

Wie meint der denn das? Ich befinde mich ja im flug.

Lg
Stefan


----------



## Nico Laus (1. Juli 2012)

Die Füße auf den Pedalen nach vorne kippen und Spannung von den Füßen über den Körper in den Lenker afbauen. Mental visualisieren, dass man mit der Fußsohle nach hinten drückt.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (1. Juli 2012)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Die Füße auf den Pedalen nach vorne kippen und Spannung von den Füßen über den Körper in den Lenker afbauen. Mental visualisieren, dass man mit der Fußsohle nach hinten drückt.



Kurze, aber sehr treffende Beschreibung, des Moments beim Bunny Hop 

So jedenfalls empfinde ich es, wenn ich den Bunny Hop übe. Mittlerweile schaffe ich es, beide Räder gleichzeitig in die Luft zu bekommen, wenn auch nur einen sehr kurzen Moment und nicht sonderlich hoch.

Ich trainiere weiter.


----------



## Steveee (2. Juli 2012)

Ok, Danke, verstehe ich jetzt. Ich über...


----------



## mudskipper (2. Juli 2012)

Hey, ich bin heute zum ersten mal in Pool mit coping gefahren dabei ist mir was beunruhigendes passiert - ich habe wie immer (zB bei Dirt) gesprungen und meinen Hinterrad flog viel zu hoch so dass ich jedes mal fast über der Lenker gegangen bin, was soll ich anders als bei dirtsprünge oder Quarters ohne Coping machen?


----------



## Deleted 224116 (12. Juli 2012)

So also kleiner Statusbericht zum Thema Bunnyhop üben.... ich bin fleissig dabei, und mittlerweile schaffe ich es fast immer, einen Sprung mit beiden Rädern hinzulegen.
Allerdings jetzt binnen kürzester Zeit 2-3 mal vom Pedal abgerutscht, mein rechtes Schienbein dankt es mir. Sieht aus wie nachm Kriegseinsatz 

Naja werde demnächst meine Knieschoner auf Schienbein-Niveau ziehen, dann bleibt mir das wenigstens erspart.
Man muss vor dem Springen immer den Grip auf den Pedalen sicherstellen (durch leichtes Wippen und "andeuten" von Sprungbewegungen), dann gibt es meist keine Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (30. Juli 2012)

whistler85 schrieb:


> ...Allerdings jetzt binnen kürzester Zeit 2-3 mal vom Pedal abgerutscht, mein rechtes Schienbein dankt es mir. Sieht aus wie nachm Kriegseinsatz  ...



Das muss so, nur ein Pedal was auch richtig im Schienbein und der Wade sitzt, hat auch am Fuß halt...  Hier im Forum wird keiner mehr Beinmodel! Meine Leisten bestehen quasi aus Narbengewebe. Ich hab Muster, da wurde schon über Kampfhundangriff und sonst was diskutiert. 

Das mit der Bunnyhop-Technik beim Sprung ist sicher vorteilhaft, keine Frage... Ich finde man sollte am Anfang aber erstmal überhaupt versuchen den Sprung unverkrampft und kontrolliert anzugehen! Ich bin am Anfang auch gleich den Steilhang von oben runter gefahren auf den Kicker zu, Finger weg von der Bremse, sodass es mich in die Senke gedrückt hat und ich gar nicht mehr wusste wo oben und unten ist... Daher denke ich:

-> Anläufe bzw. Speed Stück für Stück erhöhen
-> Erst mit flachen Tables beginnen (ging bei mir leider nicht, da gehts überall nur tief rein und steil raus)
-> Transition kontrollieren und Absprung bewusst ausführen/wahrnehmen
-> Wiederholungen noch und nöcher... Jeder Sprung macht Spaß, auch beim 100. Mal!

Wenn das stattfindet, den Sprung dann mit Technik verbessern. Jeder fängt mal klein an... ich lern zur Zeit auch richtig viel dazu, aber sobald man bemerkt dass sich die Technik verbessert, kommt der Aha-Effekt und von da an überwindet man auch Ängste viel besser... Dann übt es sich gleich viel leichter. Was ich mich immer frage, wie man Manuals oder Bunnyhops immer auf der Straße üben kann?! Wenn ich mich auf herrlichem Waldboden maule, ist mir das 1000. Mal lieber als auf hartem Asphalt od. Pflaster.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (30. Juli 2012)

Mr_Crashdummy schrieb:


> Was ich mich immer frage, wie man Manuals oder Bunnyhops immer auf der Straße üben kann?! Wenn ich mich auf herrlichem Waldboden maule, ist mir das 1000. Mal lieber als auf hartem Asphalt od. Pflaster.



Istn argument... ich habs bisher so gemacht weils nicht weit weg ist und meist wenig Leute sowie grade Straße.

Ein Stück Waldboden ist sicher auch nicht verkehrt, wenns nicht grad dicker Matsch ist


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (30. Juli 2012)

Naja, wenn der nächste Wald ewig weit weg ist, ist's natürlich blöd. Aber ne Wiese im Park tut's auch... o. Ä. ... Matsch... GeeeeeiiiiLLLLLL! Ist auch viel schöner in der Natur als in der Stadt... aber das ist meine Meinung! Zumal man zudem noch sein Bike schont... alles etwas gedämpfter... ich vermeide urbane Spielereien weitestgehend! Dafür sind mir die Komponenten einfach zu teuer!

Und alles ist halt Übungssache, das merk ich auch immer wieder. Gibt aber Leute, die sich aller 2 Wochen mal ne Stunde Zeit für's Biken nehmen... das wird dann wohl eher nix!


----------



## Speci007 (31. Juli 2012)

Mr_Crashdummy
"Meine Leisten bestehen quasi aus Narbengewebe. Ich hab Muster, da wurde schon über Kampfhundangriff und sonst was diskutiert. "

Dein Name scheint Programm zu sein 

Da machst du irgendwas falsch.......

Es geht nicht darum sich selber zu massakrieren


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (31. Juli 2012)

Doch das gehört für mich untrennbar dazu!  Nein, ganz ehrlich,... man rutscht doch öfter mal von einer Pedale ab und da wickelt jene sich nicht selten von vorn oder hinten ins Bein... Ich zieh mir da jetzt auch nicht bei jedem Ausritt die Schoner an. 

Egal, was ich sagen wollte ist einfach, dass man auf weichem Untergrund gar nicht so viel Angst haben brauch und sich einfach rantasten muss. Das tut zumindest bei mir sehr gut!  Wer sich mal bei einem Treppensprung richtig gemetert hat, wird mir zustimmen... Street is gemein!


----------



## Speci007 (31. Juli 2012)

wenn du das so relativierst, gebe ich dir natürlich recht 
Protektoren sind schon sehr angebracht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

